# Favorite Canadian Whiskey?



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

A recently payed a visit to an old friend....Macnaughtons Canadian Whiskey. I had tried a bottle of C.C. on advice from a spirits web site. It was o.k. a bit forward for my tastes. But the Macs was really smooth. Sells for less than $10 a fifth around here. :tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't have any picks but am interested in what others say is good; especially in the mid-priced (under $75) cat.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

My favorite whisky. (No 'e' for the Canadian)

Crown Royal is good, and I think the Special Reserve is worth the price for an upgrade. You can find the regular in any bar, and sometimes even the SR. If you want to spend the big money you can try and track down a bottle of XR but it'll probably run you at least $165.

Canadian Club has a few nice ones, Reserve is 10 year old, Classic is 12 year old and my personal favorite is the Sherry Cask.

One of my new favorites, which was recommended to me by someone here, is Forty Creek. This is a very good Canadian whisky IMHO.

These would make for a good start, I happen to have one of each in the liquor cabinet right now.  I've also got a bottle of VO Gold which is pretty good, but not as good as any of the above.

mosesbotbol: You can get pretty much any Canadian whisky on the market for $75. The Crown Royal XR is the only one that comes to mind that costs more than that.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

tiptone said:


> My favorite whisky. (No 'e' for the Canadian)
> 
> mosesbotbol: You can get pretty much any Canadian whisky on the market for $75. The Crown Royal XR is the only one that comes to mind that costs more than that.


I'll have to shop at SAQ if I want the Canadi*e*n whiskey, lol...


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I'll have to shop at SAQ if I want the Canadi*e*n whiskey, lol...


I'm afraid I don't know what SAQ is.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Wiser's Deluxe is great IMHO!
Munt


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

For value I like the Mist. It's cheap and oh so good. Plus, you don't feel bad mixing it if you want some coke or something with it.

I have a bottle of limited edition Crown from Canada that is serial numbered and only available there. Have no idea how it compares to the SR and XR, but I know the shop keeper said it was better than the SR.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> For value I like the Mist. It's cheap and oh so good. Plus, you don't feel bad mixing it if you want some coke or something with it.
> 
> I have a bottle of limited edition Crown from Canada that is serial numbered and only available there. Have no idea how it compares to the SR and XR, but I know the shop keeper said it was better than the SR.


Nice. That's known as Crown Royal Limited Edition. Available in Canada and advertised up there in the space between Special Reserve and the new XR, though the LE has been available since at least 2005 (maybe earlier).

http://www.crownroyal.ca/aboutcrown/limitedEdition.htm


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

tiptone said:


> My favorite whisky. (No 'e' for the Canadian)
> 
> Crown Royal is good, and I think the Special Reserve is worth the price for an upgrade. You can find the regular in any bar, and sometimes even the SR. If you want to spend the big money you can try and track down a bottle of XR but it'll probably run you at least $165.
> 
> ...


Special Reserve is well worth the price. I paid $ 45.00 for 750 ml bottle. the XR is out of my league at $200.00 for a 750ml bottle.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

I have to go with either Crown Royal or Seagrams 7. I love both with a sprite and lime.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

tiptone said:


> I'm afraid I don't know what SAQ is.


SAQ's are the provincial monopolized liquor stores in Quebec.


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Forty Creek is my new fav Canadian Whiskey


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Hood River Dist. out of well, Hood River Oregon, makes a blend called Pendletons. Made for the Pendleton Round-Up. Great blend and hard to get where im from, but those butt-holios in Easter Oregon rib me all the time about having multiples in the cupboard. Guess I should have never moved.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> Hood River Dist. out of well, Hood River Oregon, makes a blend called Pendletons. Made for the Pendleton Round-Up. Great blend and hard to get where im from, but those butt-holios in Easter Oregon rib me all the time about having multiples in the cupboard. Guess I should have never moved.


Funny you should mention that. I picked up my first bottle on the way in from work on Friday. I got to talking about Canadian whisky with the owner of the shop and he recommended it to me. Hood River imports (and maybe blends) the whisky but doesn't have anything to do with the production as far as I am aware.

It's pretty good Canadian whisky with very attractive packaging, though I think a bit overpriced since it's basically re-sold by Hood River. I like it better than VO Gold, Seagram's 7 or VO but I still prefer Crown Royal, Canadian Club Sherry Cask and Forty Creek.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Try the Black Velvet 8 year old, pretty good. Had the CC. 12 year, very good also.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

i found heaven last night with crown/ RP edge lite. man it was nice

crown
sgrams
mist

it all i know for can. wiskey:r

still like jack better


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Alright, blowing the dust off of one. 

Going back a page...that Pendleton is crap (after further reflection). It's barely, if any, better than entry-level Seagrams 7 or VO and priced like Crown Royal. I made two drinks out of the bottle (forced myself to make the second) and it hasn't come back out of the liquor cabinet since.

Crown Royal's new Cask No. 16 is tasty, though too expensive for me to put in regular rotation. For something in the same vein I like the Canadian Club Sherry Cask just as much and it is *considerably* cheaper.

John Hall released Forty Creek Small Batch last year that is really good. If you like Forty Creek Barrel Select you'll like everything about Small Batch, except maybe the price. There were 6,000 bottles released and I've got quite a few of them stashed at my house.


----------

